# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Welchen Move?

## Gast

Hallo,

waehrend ich hier grade munter vor mich hingelesen habe, ist mir der gedanke gekommen, dass ich mir ja mal einen freestyle move raussuchen koennte, den ich jetzt in der theorie und im kommenden aruba surf-urlaub, dann in der praxis durchgehen koennte.
die frage ist nur: welchen/welche move(s)?

habe letzten winter meine ersten halbwegs soliden spruenge abgeliefert, duckjibe geht auch schon, heliteck (oder wie der geschrieben wird :) auch und einen 360er hab ich shcon gestanden (na, DAS war ein klasse feeling :)

was koenntet ihr mir denn als mein "naechtes projekt" emphehlen? am besten ist es natuerlich immer LEICHT und trotzdem SPEKTAKULAER ;)

airjube?
irgend eine art von loop?
irgend was gesprungenes waer natuerlich schon was feines...
...oder ist das zu viel vorgenommen? 
freestyle moves wie heliteck und duckjibe sind auf die dauer halt nicht mehr so befriedigend...

also, wuerd mich ueber jegliche vorschlaege freuen und bitte behaltet meinen derzeitigen erfahrungsstand im auge :)

vielen dank im vorraus!!!

have fun! stefan

----------


## Gast

hi Stefan,
wie wrs mit nem flip360(auch luv360er genannt), ist so hnlich wie ne heli-tack nur das du halt nicht die seite wechselt sondern wieder in die alte richtung  durchrotierst. wenn du den in den schlaufen gefahren stehst, ist das auch ein stylischer move, der richtig bock bringt! airjibe oder spinloop knntest du wohl aber auch mit anfangen, wrde ich sagen!
Gru
da Funk

----------


## Gast

also wennde ganz krass biste kannste mal son mega hippen move probieren vond em ich gehrt habeschaffen allerdings die wenigsten, nenn sich longboard-wende 

;P
hang loose

----------


## Gast

Versuch doch mal die gute alte Aerial-Jibe.Der bewegungsablauf ist bei vielen New-SchoolMoves hnlich (z.B. Willy skipper) soda das erlernen des nchsten Manvers nicht mehr so schwer ist.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Moin,

Backwindjibe ist auch Nett...ausserdem nicht sooo schwer...

Ansonsten die gesprungenen Sache... :-)

cuClaudius

----------


## Gast

Also, ich bin ja fr die Air-jibe, dauert zwar`n Stck, aber wenn die erstmal klappt!!!:7

----------


## Gast

Kserllchen drehen (Cheesroll) , war in den 80er total abgefahren und zeigt heute keiner mehr ;-)

----------


## Gast

Find aber, dass ist als nchster Schritt ein bissel deftig! Hab sie letztes Jahr mal versucht und mir schon gut wehgetan!;)

----------


## Gast

hui! 

vielen dank, fuer die inspirationen :)

werde dann wohl wirklich mal richtung airial jibe oder speedloop gehen, auch wenn das in 2 wochen wohl schwer zu realisieren sein wird.... oooooooder? ;)

thx a lot!

stefan

----------


## Gast

uh... da merkt man, wieviel ahnung ich von der ganzen sache habe :))

meinte spinloop, nicht speedloop...
aber vielleicht ist ja auch der zweitere leichter? bei den ganzen dingern verlier ich echt den ueberblick.

kann mihc da gerade wer aufklaeren, welcher loop der einfachste ist? :))

thx nochmal

stefan

----------


## Gast

Junge, Junge! Speedloop und Spinloop sind ein und dasselbe. Ist nicht schwer!!! Am Anfang steht nur die berwindung. Vor allem sollte man sich im Kopf schon ber den Bewegungsablauf im klaren sein bevor man anfngt. Also dann viel Erfolg! Hau nei, Manuel

http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehse...el/index.shtml

----------


## Gast

mh..dacht ichs mir doch fast ;)

mit dem "nicht ganz so schwer" das ist wohl relativ ;) ,aber wird schon.

den bewegungsablauf werd ich mir schon reinziehen, deswegen hab ich ja schliesslich den ganzen thread hier angefangen.

also denn! ich danke!

stefan

----------


## Gast

Zeih dir den Bewegungsablauf rein! FAhr auf `ne kleine Welle zu und hau dich rum! Wenn du ihn gleich machst, kannst dir was von mir wnschen! Hab ich zuerst auch gedacht, aber sptestens auf`m Wasser wirst du merken, dass das gar net mal so leicht ist!

----------


## Gast

Hallo, ich mchte mich auch mal einmischen.
der spinn- bzw speed- oder wie auch immer er genannt wird, ist einfach ein frontloop. und an sich das was du suchst, denn er ist spektakulr und technisch einfach. du hast ja zeit bis zu deinem urlaub, also probier doch mal vorwrtssaltos im hallenbad, nicht gerade vom dreier, es geht auch einfach von der kante. konzentrier dich auf die kopfsteuerung! (Schritt 1)
wenn es dich interessiert, helfe ich dir gerne weiter.

----------


## Dani

Spin loop oder speed loop ist einfach aber du musst mutig sein und dier die bevegung merken. Kanst auch volcano oder auch air jibe genant versuchen.

----------


## Willy!Skipper

Na? Kannst Du jetzt den Spinloop???

----------

